# clear colored Deca?



## iride (Nov 12, 2017)

In my 40 years I have never seen clear colored Deca,
VIS Vires Labs Batch # 1129
300mg/ml ,  been afraid t pin it,
Mike


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 17, 2017)

How clear?  Like water clear?  Most times it's the carrier oil that gives it the color with a few certain exceptions.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## iride (Nov 29, 2017)

Ordered steroid test kit. I got it in and read the Instructions, Says I need a UV light, so I ordered that,
Man if its one thing it another,
Mike


----------



## Jeffg353 (Dec 2, 2017)

iride said:


> Ordered steroid test kit. I got it in and read the Instructions, Says I need a UV light, so I ordered that,
> Man if its one thing it another,
> Mike



Did u make sure it was 365nm uv light.  It needs to be a certain wavelength to get the right fluorescence


----------



## blergs. (Dec 8, 2017)

Iv had clear deca more than once.  color is not a big factor, its  usually the oil used that gives the color in most cases.


----------



## iride (Dec 18, 2017)

Yea It tested good to go, The test just shows that it is Deca , Does not show strength.
Oh well been to mexico and got a lot of Nova , That shits , Good to go.
Mike


----------

